# ToEE: Defeating Iuz - (Update: Iuz defeated!)



## Li Shenron (Mar 1, 2005)

Has anyone ever managed to kill Iuz in ToEE? What happened, did he have any interesting equipment, did the game crash?   Do you think the programmers made it so that if you're about to kill him, St.Cuthbert appears and prevents you to?

I know that the encounter in near-impossible, but being bored yesterday night I tried to take advantage of the Produce Flame bug, killed everyone else in the room and let Iuz appear. Unfortunately he's immune to fire, so the PF trick didn't work on him, but Prince Thrommel with Fragarach (he's the only PC who can damage Iuz in my party) dropped him to "near death". I tried this battle twice, and both times St.Cuthbert doesn't let me win   

Anyone ever succeeded?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 1, 2005)

Li Shenron said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever managed to kill Iuz in ToEE? What happened, did he have any interesting equipment, did the game crash?   Do you think the programmers made it so that if you're about to kill him, St.Cuthbert appears and prevents you to?
> 
> I know that the encounter in near-impossible, but being bored yesterday night I tried to take advantage of the Produce Flame bug, killed everyone else in the room and let Iuz appear. Unfortunately he's immune to fire, so the PF trick didn't work on him, but Prince Thrommel with Fragarach (he's the only PC who can damage Iuz in my party) dropped him to "near death". I tried this battle twice, and both times St.Cuthbert doesn't let me win
> 
> Anyone ever succeeded?



 I hear you can banish him if you get him to fail his Save...and there's supposedly some extra slide in the ending if you do beat him.


----------



## jonesy (Mar 1, 2005)

According to:
http://db.gamefaqs.com/computer/doswin/file/temple_of_elemental_evil.txt
it is indeed possible to kill him.

Relevant part quoted:

"It is possible to kill Iuz. You need weapons that can do either Holy and/or
 Cold damage to even scratch this guy. (Fragarach and Scather are perfect for
 this) When Iuz is summoned, go all out on him and you just might be able to
 take him out before St. Cuthbert arrives. He’s not carrying anything with
 him, but if you manage to kill him you do get a special ending slide.

-Note: Don says that Using the Dismissal spell will work on Iuz.

 Now if you manage to time it so that he dies on the same turn that St.
 Cuthbert appears then an interesting bug occurs. St. Cuthbert will show up,
 but since Iuz is already dead the dialog won’t occur and the battle will
 continue, but since the dialog with Iuz never occurred St. Cuthbert doesn’t
 know what to do and just stand there looking dumb. He will stay there for the
 rest of the game, even after you finish the battle with Hendrak. You can try
 attacking him if you have a death-wish, but be warned that he has absurdly
 high statistics that will wipe the floor with your party easily. (70+ AC, 15
 attacks per round, (!) and saves in the fifties)"


----------



## Li Shenron (Mar 2, 2005)

Interesting!   Now I HAVE to try again and succeed. I was going to play this cheat just for fun and I was going not to save and instead re-do the battle honestly, but now I'm curious about the special ending (I have however finished the game before, so it's not a big deal to cheat now   ).

I in fact noticed that hitting Iuz with normal weapons is impossible. Fragarach is the only that can because it automatically hits. What is instead Scather? How didn't I find it before?  :\ 

Spells are difficult to hurt Iuz too, but some have worked: I've hit him with some Magic Missiles and once even with Grease (but the Sorcerer has SP and GSP). Ice Storm is perfect for the job because it's partly cold damage (probably the only thing Iuz isn't immune to) and gives no save. For once this spell has some use


----------



## mac1504 (Mar 2, 2005)

Sort of OT here, but how are the sound effects in this game?


----------



## jonesy (Mar 2, 2005)

Li Shenron said:
			
		

> What is instead Scather? How didn't I find it before?  :\



It's part of the reward for rescuing Thrommel. Some three weeks after he leaves the party (and you asked for a reward) you meet a random encounter group who give it to you.



			
				mac1504 said:
			
		

> Sort of OT here, but how are the sound effects in this game?



Good.


----------



## Li Shenron (Mar 2, 2005)

jonesy said:
			
		

> It's part of the reward for rescuing Thrommel. Some three weeks after he leaves the party (and you asked for a reward) you meet a random encounter group who give it to you.




When I finished ToEE the first time, I also rescued Thrommel, but I really don't remember to have received anything...  :\ Perhaps more time should have passed and I was too quick ending the adventure? I suppose I should have get out of the temple if I wanted to have that random encounter.

BTW, I would have escorted Thrommel out this time as well, but a strange bug happened: when I get out of the temple and say bye to Thrommel, he disappears but the blue circle around him stays with the party. As soon as I try to change location (anywhere), the game always crashes (tried it many times). So I decided to reload and keep him with me until someone kills him


----------



## jonesy (Mar 2, 2005)

Li Shenron said:
			
		

> When I finished ToEE the first time, I also rescued Thrommel, but I really don't remember to have received anything...  :\ Perhaps more time should have passed and I was too quick ending the adventure? I suppose I should have get out of the temple if I wanted to have that random encounter.



I met them after 21 days, but a friend of mine saw them on the 50th.

The same friend told me to mention that he managed to kill Iuz in one round with a monk with two pythons.  

Oh, and it's possible to kill St.Cuthbert as well. He is CR60.  

Edit: I think I might have to start playing ToEE again just to kill them now that I know it can be done.


----------



## Li Shenron (Mar 3, 2005)

Two more tries yesterday night, but still I wasn't fast enough and St.Cuthbert appear... i'm starting to feel like he is actually there to SAVE Iuz from me and not the opposite  

I'll give it a few more tries later but I don't want to get mad... I may just ask around how's the final vignette changed if one ever succeeds in killing this Iuz.



			
				jonesy said:
			
		

> ...a friend of mine saw them on the 50th.
> 
> The same friend told me to mention that he managed to kill Iuz in one round with a monk with two pythons.




Mmm... how trustable is this friend? One round?


----------



## jonesy (Mar 3, 2005)

Li Shenron said:
			
		

> Mmm... how trustable is this friend? One round?



He says it goes something like this (haven't tried it myself yet, but it sounds interesting to say the least):

Half-orc Monk with Improved Two Weapon Fighting, Flurry of Blows, Improved Trip and 28 str.
The rods enchanted into +3 holy, frost, flame, axiomatic with Keen Edge cast on them.
So he does: +13 damage from strength, +16 damage from power attack, +1d6+3 from weapon, +2d6 holy, +2d6 law, +1d6 fire, +1d6 cold, +1 from prayer, +2 from good hope, 6 times a round with haste (at a 19-20 crit range); and as trip attacks they ignore armor.

I don't know whether he came up with this himself or if he saw it somewhere but he swears it works.


----------



## Li Shenron (Mar 4, 2005)

Some doubts of mine here:



			
				jonesy said:
			
		

> Half-orc Monk with Improved Two Weapon Fighting, Flurry of Blows, Improved Trip and 28 str.
> The rods enchanted into +3 holy, frost, flame, axiomatic with Keen Edge cast on them.
> So he does: +13 damage from strength, +16 damage from power attack, +1d6+3 from weapon, +2d6 holy, +2d6 law, +1d6 fire, +1d6 cold, +1 from prayer, +2 from good hope, 6 times a round with haste (at a 19-20 crit range); and as trip attacks they ignore armor.




Assuming he starts with Str 18 + 2 (HOrc) + 2 (level increase), where does he get the missing +6? I may be wrong but I only remember +4 items in the game, and they don't stack with Bull's Strength.

Six attacks? At level 10 the Monk has 2 attacks from BAB or 3 with Flurry. I don't know if it allowed by ToEE, but if he also use 2WF it could go up to 4 attacks, and 5 with Haste. Where's the sixth attack? If he uses a rod, he should not be able to flurry anyway.

+13 damage with Str 28 is only if you wield a weapon with 2 hands. He's using 2 weapons, so he should get +9 on his primary attacks and +4 on the secondary attack, but not +13 to each attack.

He cannot power attack for +16. At level 10 he has BAB 7 so at best he could power attack for +7 (or with a +10 if he used a weapon with 2 hands, in which case no extra attack).

A +3 holy, flame, frost & axiomatic weapon is effectively a +9 weapon which costs 81000gp to make. While it may be possible to gather this amount in ToEE, it's still very huge, he must have sold a lot to raise it (and twice, for two weapons!). It also takes at least two casters with the IC feat to cast all the required spells.

That monk would have a bonus to hit of 7 (bab) + 9 (str) +3 (weapon) + 3 (spells) = +22. You can boost it more with other spells, and I don't remember which is Iuz's AC, but what I know is that in 4 battles I never managed to hit it once except with Fragarach (which just always hits, no matter the AC). Even at +22 I have serious doubts you can hit him often. Not to mention the extra -7 from power attack and -2 from TWF. The monk needs to deal about 300hp damage in "one round" to kill Iuz.

Lots of doubts here, you see my problems?   Probably it is theoretically possible, if one assumes you roll all natural 20s, and either near-to-max damage always or many criticals, but chances are IMHO very few to actually see this happen in practice. Better ask your friend if he hasn't cracked the game with some cheat code, just to be sure.   Maybe he just calculated that it was possible in theory...


----------



## jonesy (Mar 4, 2005)

Well, the pythons are considered large weapons so the monk would get 1.5x str and 2x power attack when using them with trip, and as trip attacks they only miss on a 1, and you'd also get a free attack from using improved trip.

But he might be playing an unpatched version and employing some loophole (intentionally or unknowingly).

I'm going to try it out and see if it really works.

Edit: the game treats the rod as a quarterstaff so flurry should work.


----------



## Li Shenron (Mar 7, 2005)

*Killed!*

BTW, I tried again this weekend and this time I did it on the first attempt (fifth overall)!   I am going to post the details later tonight. I have to say that there were quite a few bugs in the whole thing however...


----------



## Li Shenron (Mar 7, 2005)

The successful battle took 3 rounds. Here's a description of how each character contributed the the cause   

*Prince Thrommel*
Basically PT killed Iuz by himself. With Fragarach he was the only one able to hit the demigod, because the sword has the property of automatically always hit. Luckily PT has Power Attack, so Iset it to max since the penalty didn't have any effect. Each hit (2 attacks/round) did about 32-38 damage, and Iuz had around 400 HP IIRC. I also had drunk a Bull's Strength potion, but no other buff.
The problem before was that I didn't have enough time to kill Iuz because St.Cuthbert appeared too soon. This time I succeeded only because Iuz always attacked PT, and Fragarach has another special ability: every time someone hits PT, he gets an AoO against the attacker, which also is an automatic hit. I was therefore taking advantage that every time Iuz hit PT, he also received ~35 more damage   

*Druid 9*
He was useful with casting an Ice Storm and a Flame Strike, but only had those 2 at this level. IS was better because there was no ST and it did cold damage, while Iuz is immune to half damage of FS (the fire part of dmg). I should have cast 2 IS instead. The Druid also cast one Poison which beated the SR and Iuz failed the ST, however I think it had no effect because Iuz remained "badly damaged", and I was expecting the label to change (even if damage total would have remained the same).

*Sorceress 9*
I had tried before to have her cast Magic Missile, but with Iuz's SR 25 it usually dealt less than 10 dmg each round. In the successful battle I tried instead to cast Grease on Iuz, so that the Prince would have got an AoO for +35 dmg. However I realized later this was a mistake, because it also makes Iuz do only 1 attack/round, and instead the more Iuz hits the Prince, the more damage he takes himself   

*Barbarian 9, Paladin 9 and Ranger 9*
Completely useless. They had some chance of hitting (not with anything less than an 18 or 19 IIRC) but not of beating Iuz's DR 25/cold or holy. Eventually they could have probably damaged Iuz only on a critical, but I suspect that only the Barbarian could have, so I let them power attack the max and be ready to heal the Prince with potions later.

Anyway the weird thing happened on the third round. Iuz was not dead yet, he was 1 hit close to death (I didn't know it of course, I found out later) and St.Cuthbert appeared _to save him_. For some reason I didn't understand, as soon as St.C. appeared, Prince Thrommel got an AoO on Iuz with which he dropped him down!   

As the previous poster wrote, St.Cuthbert was stuck on the scene! I looted Iuz only to find completely mundane and worthless black cloak+gloves+boots. And by the way, I think I didn't receive any Xp at all for killing him!   At this point, with St.C. hanging there, I tried to speak with him, but he was only able to shout "IUUUUUUZ!" every time   Therefore I thought, next best thing........ you know   

Well I tried to take over St.C. as well. He would have been impossible: +52 natural armor, total AC 70, and over 1600 Hp. Only that he had no fire resistance at all, so I did the very lame Produce Flame trick and dropped him dead. Again, no Xp and nothing worthy in his equipment (mundane full plate with gloves and boots), however I took him his mace. I admit I was fool enough to hope during the battle that it could have been something close to the DMG Mace of St.Cuthbert... no way, it's called "Spiritual weapon heavy mace" but seems to work like a normal non-magical heavy mace.

Ok, I just wanted to share this   As I said before, it was lame to win by cheating but what the hell, I had finished the whole game before and I just wanted to try what happened. Now I'll go on and hopefully I will see the ending vignette with something about Iuz's "death", tho I'm pretty sure that there'll be nothing about St.C., as the programmers very unlikely thought it could have been killed.


----------

